# Iams dog food gravy



## ruckusluvr

does this look like it is a healthy thing to add to my dogs dry food? I love to give them variety.

Chicken Broth, Chicken, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Sodium Bisulfate, Xanthan Gum, Chicken Flavors, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Potassium Sorbate (a preservative), Brewer's Dried Yeast, Flax Meal, Carrots, Peas, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Rosemary Extract


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

I would have a hard time thinking it was a good choice buying anything from Iams. Just why would you put Dried Beet Pulp in canned food for? I would bet thier is alot more of this in the food than you would like. Buy some good stuff! I buy Innova canned because of the dollar factor (1.79) and I feel good about this company. They have a few different tastes. For a big treat I get Evanders duck in a small can, here it costs 1.09. He just goes nuts for the duck.


----------



## 1605

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I would have a hard time thinking it was a good choice buying anything from Iams. Just why would you put Dried Beet Pulp in canned food for? I would bet thier is alot more of this in the food than you would like. Buy some good stuff! I buy Innova canned because of the dollar factor (1.79) and I feel good about this company. They have a few different tastes. For a big treat I get Evanders duck in a small can, here it costs 1.09. He just goes nuts for the duck.


Out of curiosity, has anyone compared these "dog gravies" to the human ones? IOW, is there a cost or health benefit of using these products vs their people counterparts? 

Just wondering,


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

Are you thinking the canned or gravey in jars? If so I would not feed those to my dog because of all the spices they use.


----------



## ruckusluvr

that iams gravy is not soft canned dog food. it is liquid with a few meat chunks in it. it is in a bottle that looks like BBQ sauce. it claims to have vitiamns in it that people gravy would not have. i would not by people gravy in those packages, but i dont see what it would hurt to make your own chicken stock. other than too much salt, which the iams gravy does not have.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

Your link did not work. I sure wanted to see your dog. Here's my dogs website.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## malluver1005

The link works for me  Ruckus and Lynn are both very cute!!


----------



## Jordan S.

ruckusluvr said:


> does this look like it is a healthy thing to add to my dogs dry food? I love to give them variety.
> 
> Chicken Broth, Chicken, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Sodium Bisulfate, Xanthan Gum, Chicken Flavors, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Potassium Sorbate (a preservative), Brewer's Dried Yeast, Flax Meal, Carrots, Peas, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Rosemary Extract


sounds good to me. If only their food was as good as their broth :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Personally, I think there is more to look at tham "just" the ingredient list. 
I personally hate the company that makes it and can't stand the thought of paying for dog food and having that money go towards cruel animal testing. That fact alone bothers me beyond end, so I stay clear of Iams. 

If you're looking for some variety and to do a little spoiling... why not sure higher quality canned food? Merrick makes some really good toppers, gravy style with chunks. As far as canned foods go, I think that's my dog's absolute favorite. Or... was, rather.. before we went raw. (their website has pictures of what each can looks like dumped out.)


----------



## ruckusluvr

i didnt know about the merrick toppers. thanks! i might get them a few here and there!

if only i ate as good as my dogs!


----------



## Unosmom

It doesent look bad, but I would steer cleer of Iams, regardless of what they promise, I just dont trust them.


----------



## CorgiPaws

ruckusluvr said:


> i didnt know about the merrick toppers. thanks! i might get them a few here and there!
> 
> if only i ate as good as my dogs!


No Problem.  
They have a ton of different ones, my dogs used to go nuts over them. (i feed raw now, but maybe i'll treat them to a little Merrick on special occasions)
I liked them because they didn't stink up the whole kitchen, most of them smell like soup!
Annie's favorite is Turducken, Grissom loved Grammy's Pot Pie, and Champ is my little fish mongrel, and liked Campfire Trout Feast best. 

They are a little pricey, but are good quality, and if you're just using them as a topper or mix in for some variety, they're not too expensive.


----------



## harrkim120

I, also, don't trust them no matter what their ingredient lists say. 

In case anyone is wondering why.....

IamsCruelty.com


----------



## ruckusluvr

to each their own... but i am just not sure that i believe that hype.

but i really have no read much on it.
other than they test on animals.

probably not the popular opinion here.... but i guess that is okay. by testing the food on laboratory dogs, we know that it is safe and healthy for our dogs... i guess.
but Iams food is crap.....

either way, i dont know. just not sure 100% what the issue with Iams is.

there is stuff on youtube about iams, but peta has a hand in it. I do not believe anything peta says.


----------



## harrkim120

Oh I don't totally believe it either...there's always 2 sides to every story.

However, you have to admit that the conditions in which they keep those dogs is appalling. It is also my understanding that they were testing on those beagles to see how much low quality protein they could use in the food without it damaging the muscle tissue. Now, seeing what they actually put in the food, I don't find that too hard to believe. lol


----------



## Hallie

Hallie got some of the Iams dog food gravy as a present so I let her try a little since the ingredients didn't look that bad. It smells pretty strong and Hallie wasn't too crazy about it either. I usually just mix in some goody for Hallie like some leftover meat or a bit of yogurt.


----------



## dogtrainer1507

I don't get it if a company can afford to do testing to see how low protein a dog can handled then what the big deal with doing testing to make the dogfood better. Its not like soooo many don't invest to want to invest in a really good kibble food. I'm sure there are those who can't afford it but, I just think that is stupid to test for stuff like that and then not test for things that would be good for the animal instead. I guess when money is involved everything is all messed up.


----------



## ruckusluvr

i would better understand WHY they tested on animals if Iams was not CRAP. if it was some kind of super food..... but its not.


----------



## harrkim120

ruckusluvr said:


> i would better understand WHY they tested on animals if Iams was not CRAP. if it was some kind of super food..... but its not.


Yeah, but test it by FEEDING it to the subjects...not by DISSECTING the test subjects.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I would have a hard time thinking it was a good choice buying anything from Iams. Just why would you put Dried Beet Pulp in canned food for? I would bet thier is alot more of this in the food than you would like. Buy some good stuff! I buy Innova canned because of the dollar factor (1.79) and I feel good about this company. They have a few different tastes. For a big treat I get Evanders duck in a small can, here it costs 1.09. He just goes nuts for the duck.


hes talking abouit iams savory sauce. he just didnt say it correctly. its not gravy lol.

and i guess its ok in moderation. i doubt it will kill your pet. ive used it years ago when i had some free coupons my dog liked it also.


----------



## RawFedDogs

Beet pulp is used in any dog food as a stool hardener. That is the only reason it's there. You can be pretty sure that if you feed any dog a food like that without beet pulp, they would have runny stools 100% of the time.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

RawFedDogs said:


> Beet pulp is used in any dog food as a stool hardener. That is the only reason it's there. You can be pretty sure that if you feed any dog a food like that without beet pulp, they would have runny stools 100% of the time.


My dog has never had runny stools. So what is in this canned food to stop the runny stools because this is what I give him

Ingredients 
Turkey 
Chicken 
Chicken is an excellent source of protein. 
Turkey Broth 
Chicken Broth 
Brown Rice 
Herring 
Chicken Meal 
Whole Eggs 
Barley 
Potatoes 
Carrots 
Salmon Meal 
Natural Flavors 
Apple Fiber 
Guar Gum 
Cottage Cheese 
Apples 
Alfalfa Sprouts 
Flaxseed Meal 
Tomato Flakes 
Herring Oil 
Pumpkin 
Choline Chloride 
Choline chloride is a vitamin "like" essential nutrient. 
Sunflower Oil 
Inulin 
L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate 
Potassium Chloride 
Sodium Phosphate 
Salt 
Beta Carotene 
Vitamins/Minerals 
Included in our foods are some of the following: Ascorbic Acid, Beta Carotene, Biotin, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Carbonate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Dicalcium Pantothenate, dl-Methionine, Folic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin, Potassium Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin C Supplement (Sodium Ascorbate), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement (Alpha Tocopherol), Zinc Proteinate Natura adds these important vitamins and minerals, in proper balance to its foods to ensure that your pet gets all the necessary nutrients for life and good health every day.


----------



## ajcstr

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> hes talking abouit iams savory sauce. he just didnt say it correctly. its not gravy lol.


Yes, we Italians have that sauce/gravy debate all the time !


----------

